# Height Gauge



## jtrain (Jan 9, 2013)

How handy is a height gauge for marking out scribe lines, or what else can they do.  I see the prices vary a lot from about $80 up to thousands of dollars.  What can a $1500 gauge do, that a $100 gauge can't do?  I'm thinking of getting a dial height gauge for about a hundred dollars for marking out a few lines.  John


----------



## Barryg41 (Jan 9, 2013)

I would hope that the $1,500 unit would be  a better made item and more accurate.


----------



## Ray C (Jan 9, 2013)

True height gauges are for making absolute measurements with true read-out of the item's dimension.

I sometimes find myself using a granite plate with a TDI and doing comparative measurements. EX:  I have a 3" known gauge block, I'll set the TDI to that then, slide the workpiece into position and measure the differences.  This in my opinion is a good way to tackle that issue w/o buying an expensive dedicated height gauge.  You can also use the Z axis DRO on your mill to help with these kinds of problems.  I've done it before and will do it again if needed (My main use for Z-DRO on a mill).

I'd love to own a good height gauge but on the rare occassions I need to make such measurements, it's usually because it must be dead-on -and I fear a cheap $50 gauge won't do the job.  ... Now why one would cost $1500?  I don't know... maybe it was very large with guaranteed high precision.  For the HSM, I should think $150 - $300 with an 18" range is the sweet spot. 

Ray


----------



## Daver (Jan 9, 2013)

Google is your friend...
'DIY digital height gauge'

Maybe not accurate to .00001 but close enough for anything I am likely to need.


----------



## 8ntsane (Jan 9, 2013)

You might try to find a digital type, as you can zero it out as needed. Or you could get a cheap digital caliper and make your own setup. That's what I did, and for what I use it for, its accurate enough. Remember, I said what I use it for 

I don't have a hi dollar surface plate either. I just have one of the offshore granite plate that was around 60 bucks. What you will need to spend? Well its going to depend on how accurate you need to be. If you are worried about a cheap gage, check it with Jo-blocks before scribing your lines.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a digital height with a carbide scribe attachment, and a dovetail for a DTI if I remember right. I never use it. In fact, I don't believe I've ever used it. I have another or two that are taller. The digital is only a 12", and reads in 0.0005 increments. I might sell it if someone is interested.


----------



## n3480h (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Tony,

What brand is it and how much would you like for it?  Figure shipping to 51201, residential.

Tom


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 9, 2013)

Tom, I'll take it out of the case and make sure everything is still fine on it and get the brand name. All I can remember right now is that I bought it from Enco, it's not a high end make like Starrett or B&S, Mitutoyo, etc. I'll post tomorrow evening on it.


----------

